# NewB and a bedroom shelf layout...Help!



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello Everyone. What I am working on is a shelf mounted O gauge layout to go around the perimeter of my 5yr olds bedroom. The room is 128”x138” and I would like to have a 60-80” passing siding. I have a Pennsylvania Flyer RTR set with Lionel Fast Track, we got for around the Christmas tree a few years back. I plan to expand off of that set, for the room. 

Here are my current concerns / questions: 

- will my current power supply support this?

- will my current power supply power two engines (when $$ allows?)

- is there a source to figure out the amount of track I need? I have no clue of length options…

- I have thought about putting the power supply out of reach and wiring switched receptacle and push button switches for bell & whistle. Is this even possible?

Any and all feedback would be greatly appreciated. As well as any tips from your similar projects. 

Thanks in Advance!
Brandon


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

What a lucky 5 year old, and Dad! I hope you have many hours of enjoyment with the train.

I don't think the CW-40 will power 2 locos at once. It seems like a pretty small transformer made for a starter set.

One thing to keep in mind, the far point of the track will be 25' from the transformer. That is a very long way. You will probably have to run some heavy stranded wire like 16ga or 18ga lamp cord around the track and tap into the rails about every 5' or so. 

As far as putting the power supply out of reach, un plug the power supply and tell him not to touch. If he is caught, no more trains. If his room will have all inside curves, he couldn't de rail the train and have it crash to the floor.

Have fun.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First off, you will have to separate track sections to run two trains, unless you're considering command/control. You'll need separate transformers, or a transformer that is capable of running two trains. I agree with the previous post that 40 watts is not sufficient in any case.

Are you planning on expanding with Fastrack for the loop? There are some free track layout packages, and there are some good commercial ones. I happen to use AnyRail that has a limited free version so you can try it, but for your full layout, you'd probably need the pay version. A free version is SCARM, and the author is a poster here occasionally.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I would upgrade to a CW-80 (80 watts) transformer which will give you a few more options when it comes to running trains.

You really just have to experiment when it comes to track lengths. The standard fastrack straight sections are 10" long and a starter set circle is 36" in diameter (you might want to upgrade to a 60-72" curve so there's less risk of the train flying off a tight curve). Some sort of barrier to keep the train on the shelf in case of derailments is a must too. A three foot fall from a normal train layout can do a lot of damage to a locomotive (believe me, I know), I don't even want to think about what a fall from the ceiling would do.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Suggest you download the free trial version of Anyrail, which contains a Lionel FasTrack track library. You are limited to 50 track sections, but there is no time limit to the trial version.

You will need one starter set type transformer per train, be they CW-80 or Powermax.

Might want to get a book like Getting Started With Lionel Trains.

If and/or when it stops being fun take a break.

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't see upgrading to 72" curves, this is a shelf layout. That will require some rather large corner sections in order to have the track actually on the shelf. Since the curves are toward the wall, the danger of falling trains is minimized, though it's never totally removed.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I can't see upgrading to 72" curves, this is a shelf layout. That will require some rather large corner sections in order to have the track actually on the shelf. Since the curves are toward the wall, the danger of falling trains is minimized, though it's never totally removed.


Yeah, I thought more about that after I posted before. You only need an outside barrier (plexiglass, a wire "railing", etc.)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A small barrier of plexiglass is never a bad idea.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I used the plastic corner pieces that are usually used on an outside corner of a wall to protect the paint. You can get them at Home Depot. They are a clear plastic bent at 90 degrees and are flexible enough to bend around the corner of the curved part of the shelf. For my HO shelf, I am still able the see the trains but they cannot fall off the shelf in case of a derailment.
-Art


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

BMcComas221 said:


> Hello Everyone. What I am working on is a shelf mounted O gauge layout to go around the perimeter of my 5yr olds bedroom. The room is 128”x138” and I would like to have a 60-80” passing siding. I have a Pennsylvania Flyer RTR set with Lionel Fast Track, we got for around the Christmas tree a few years back. I plan to expand off of that set, for the room.
> 
> Here are my current concerns / questions:
> 
> ...


Wow! thats a cool thing to do. I did it for my 5 year old about three years ago. he still loves it and is the envy of all his friends (and friends dads) I did install a switched outlet and put the cw-80 out of reach in the closet. Once set up, just a flip of the second light switch get the room transformed onto a 5 year olds dream. the cw-80 runs two trains with no problem. maybe it wont some of the large two motor locos but the pen flyer and the polar express run just fine. the 36 inch fastrack is fine and supports a moderate speed. and with the transformer out of reach, the chance of over speed is minimum. with a little tinkering, you can automate the passing siding with two auto switches and have the trains run in opposite directions. you need another siding though. when Santa brought the pen flyer into the house it came with the cw-80. are you sure you don't have that?. it has a second aux output that is handy for a few lights up there track-side. looks cool at night! put some closed cell foam under the fastrack, it will help with the noise. fastrack tends to be a Little noisy. 
enjoy!


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you for all the pointers everyone! I pulled the supply down last night and it is a cw-80. 

I'll be Prepping / Priming / Painting wall mounts tonight. Thanks again!!


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

whew...just ordered my track, here we go.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

BMcComas221 said:


> whew...just ordered my track, here we go.


be sure to get and share a few pics along the way! I like to learn what others are doing and how they solved any challenges encountered.


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Layout night...*

Finally got the room size marked off, and layed out my track. Now to measure shelves. Only 20 days to go  On a brighter note My boy's engine came in today. Decided on Williams by Bachman: Baldwin 0-6-0 (Southern), matching coaches should come in later this week. I'll post pictures as I get stuff in. Thanks for the Insight & Interest.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

looks good
now.... what's the tracked vehicle behind it? snowcat? bombsquad device? restored sherman?


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

kursplat said:


> looks good
> now.... what's the tracked vehicle behind it? snowcat? bombsquad device? restored sherman?


An awesome flea market find - remote control M5 Stuart for $10  all it needed was a $16 Battery and a little love.


----------



## vonbonds (Dec 3, 2011)

kursplat said:


> looks good
> now.... what's the tracked vehicle behind it? snowcat? bombsquad device? restored sherman?


I noticed that too! :laugh:.

Looks like a great project, I am interested to see the finished results. Good luck to you!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is one SERIOUSLY Green train!  I love it!


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That is one SERIOUSLY Green train!  I love it!












This is Tweetsie this is the train my 5yr old asked Santa for...and without going to On30 this is as close as I could get.


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Border Scenery*

I'm researching borders to serve as a backdrop for our little shelf layout, and not having much luck... I don't really want the same scene over and over or if does not be so obvious about it. Any direction??? 

As always Thank you!!


----------



## flyboard3 (Dec 5, 2011)

BMcComas221- the photos are great. Your boy is going to love this. My son is 3 and loves trains as well! What little boy doesn't. I would love to do something like this for him in a year or two. Please post more photos when you can.


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

flyboard3 said:


> BMcComas221- the photos are great. Your boy is going to love this. My son is 3 and loves trains as well! What little boy doesn't. I would love to do something like this for him in a year or two. Please post more photos when you can.


will do...kinda in a lull right now from funerals and now a traveling to a wedding...back to work on monday! Only 15days and 12hrs


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

*CW-80 Alterations*

I would like to put the transformer out of reach of small hands, but still give him access to Whistle and Bell Functions. 

I was thinking about opening up the transformer I have (CW-80) and wring a push button to the existing whistle and bell button. I haven't opened the transformer up yet, have any of you done this or something similar?

As always, Thank you in advance. Merry Christmas!!

Brandon


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

BMcComas221 said:


> I'm researching borders to serve as a backdrop for our little shelf layout, and not having much luck... I don't really want the same scene over and over or if does not be so obvious about it. Any direction???
> 
> As always Thank you!!


I'll bet you could find some great ideas at Photobucket.com just by searching. You'll see landscapes and city-scapes that you like, and it'll inspire you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why open the transformer? Just build yourself a whistle/bell box. Here's one I assembled from junk box parts. That way you don't have to figure out how to open that transformer with it's oddball triangular screw heads.


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Why open the transformer? Just build yourself a whistle/bell box. Here's one I assembled from junk box parts. That way you don't have to figure out how to open that transformer with it's oddball triangular screw heads.


You'll have to help me out... I can do only a little more than power a flashlight bulb with a D battery... hwell: I don't understand how the transformer relays to the tender to make the sounds? would that box go between the controller and the track? I do appologize for my ignorance and am very greatfully for the patience. :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This box goes directly between the transformer and the track, transformer on one set of posts, the track comes out on the other side. One of the buttons is the whistle, the other is the bell. Which is which will depend on the transformer connections, but there's no right or wrong way to connect it in. it'll work in either direction, and with either polarity of transformer connections to one side.


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

sounds easy enough, thank you!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

John, I think if your whistle/bell box is used with a newer loco with electronic whistle & bell, you might need to take out some of the diodes to keep the loco speed constant when you press one of the buttons. The electronics don't take much power.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, the speed doesn't vary that much for an older unit, remember the voltage drop is always there, the whistle button just adds a DC offset to the track voltage, it doesn't reduce the running voltage. When the buttons are not pressed, all the diodes are dropping the voltage, when the button is pressed, you get the DC offset.

If you take diodes out, it's not as reliable with electronic whistles, they seem to want around 2.5-3.0 volts DC offset to function.


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Track Underlayment...*

We have the four corners up and will have the shelf mounted tonight!! I am using Fastrack what would be my best bet for sound deading?? Cork? Foam? I'll get some pictures of our progress later.

Thanks

Brandon


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Best for sound deadening would be to leave the trains off!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

FasTrack is going to be noisy no matter what you do unless you fill each section with foam. Some years ago we built some motion bases with moving platforms that were hollow boxes. They were very noisy. We filled the sections of the box with expandable foam. This quieted it down. If you did that with FasTrack, you would have to be careful not to overfill the track sections as the expanding foam could destroy them.


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Best for sound deadening would be to leave the trains off!


If I'm up till 4am working on this and back to work @ 7am again...That may be a real possibility. :retard:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's pretty hard to quiet down Fastrack, it's pretty noisy even on carpet.


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

Progress so far!!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think you have room for a double track


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

Could you put a few plexiglass sections in so that you could see the train moving across the inside track periodically?


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

What's that yellow thing for?

My builder never saw one!




Looks good, is the little one as excited as you?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Those yellow things don't work everywhere. Sometimes gravity is at an angle, and the yellow things give erroneous readings. But the builder and his crew, due to their extensive experience, always make the house straight. This phenomenon has been true since some guy built a tower in Pisa, Italy.


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

*It is Finished... (basically)*



Dave Sams said:


> What's that yellow thing for?
> 
> My builder never saw one!
> 
> ...


No my builder didn't use it or a square  Each corner had to be "squared" to the room...and two of the walls are slightly arc'd. Thank Goodness for Jigsaws and Sanders. It has turned out great though, just need to do some trim work to hide my mounting holes and boo boos. I'm eventually going to put some 1/4 round along the bottom edge of the shelf. 

As far as my boys go (Caleb 5 (his room) and Eli 2) I threw Caleb out of his room last Monday and he did not see his room until Christmas morning my Dad and I told him we were making him a new bookshelf and it was too dangerous for him to be in there. Needless to say when he (they) saw it...It was pure joy! I'll post a couple photos and call it a night.


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Thank You Thank You Thank You!*



















I can't say Thank you enough, ya'll have helped me tremendously either directly by answering my posted questions or by the hundreds of threads I went through. This Project was a Mega Hit and will be the envy of his buddies for years to come. This would have not been possible without the help you guys offered. Thank you and I hope you all had a Blessed and Merry Christmas.

Brandon :worshippy:

PS: Please forgive me for the large arse and pjs...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Miles and miles of ear-to-ear smiles. Priceless!

Treasure each precious moment!

TJ


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Arse? What arse? All I see is a big smile.

I bet the other fathers in the neighborhood want to have a little talk with you!

Nice work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Now, there's a happy kid! :thumbsup: Great job!


----------

